# Lower abdominal pain & period not due yet



## Hayley_Shaw

Hello,

Not really sure where to put this really.

Anyway, for the past week I've been getting painful lower abdominal pains. These are period type pains but my period is due for another 2 weeks and they are pretty much bang on every 4th week. I have been feeling sick, dizzy and bad headache but don't know whether I'm thinking too much into it. 

We have been using condoms but I've heard the featherlite ones are known for tearing so don't know whether this is what happened. We used it 2 weeks ago and again last night. Now I'm worried as I've got pregnant very easily with both kids, my ds & dd within 2 months of trying:wacko:

What do you ladies think? Driving myself insane as I would love to have a 3rd but my husband isn't keen.:cry:

Thanks


----------



## jemsbabyblues

I'm going to keep a look out on this thread, because I've also been experiencing the same and have been late with my pill for the first time this month. 

Might be a case of waiting until your AF is due and then getting worried if it's late?


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Just was getting worried as every other month there is no pain or anything untill a day before af.:blush: 

I wouldn't be worried if I was pregnant, just don't know how dh will take it :haha:

Just want to know one way or another.


----------



## odd_socks

*i get these when im around ovulation date chic, might be nothing but would keep an eye on it *


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I wouldn't be so worried but I'm really dizzy all the time and sicky feeling which is getting worst by the day :-(


----------



## odd_socks

*i get that too  but maybe its an infection? i had a middle ear infection (without ear ache) and made me really really dizzy, was terrible at the time*


----------



## TattieSoup

Go to the doctor! These sound like the exact same symptoms I had at the start of the month - the pain and sickness ended up getting a lot worse and I got taken into hospital. I was there for a week being treated with antibiotics - they aren't quite sure what I had but they think it was a uterine infection.

To begin with they thought it might be appendicitis, a urinary infection or pregnancy - but if it is getting worse I think you should get checked out.


----------



## MummaErin

I think im sort of on a 2ww now :/ I've been getting cramping too, im pretty sure its not Ovi cramps as thats usually only on one side for me. Also getting headaches and light nausia(sp) and literally napping every few hours :/ even if I sleep like 12 hours straight.

Im sorta getting excited, but I know I shouldnt let myself :( probably end up being a tummy bug. grrr


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Ever since I've been broody though I attribute nearly every little thing to the possibility of being pregnant :haha: 

On BCP you don't ovulate do you? So is it normal to get period-like cramps half way through the pack? :wacko:

If I was you OP I would go doctors if it's making you feel unwell and just to be sure. Although if you're not far off being due your AF it might be worth waiting.


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Well I didn't think anything of it till I kept feeling really & couldn't understand why I was getting really bad cramps also very heavy cm tmi! I've also had to rush for a number 2 a few times tmi again haha.


----------



## MummaErin

I missed a pill lol...also you can occasionally ovulate on the pill its main function is to cause a mucus plug.. although that might just be my pills  I've only got a week till AF anyway.


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

I'm not on the pill. We use condoms but 1 came off a couple if weeks ago and we think 1 tore as well. Never usually think about it, just this month I don't feel quite right & I just can't get rid of the feeling.


----------



## LakensMommy11

My hubby and I dtd and in the heat of the moment didn't protect! Charted it all out and it was around ovulation time. I'm now 10dpo!! We weren't planning on trying until October for another little one but now i'm anxious to see how this plays out...BFN at 9dpo and i'm going to wait until Sunday or Monday to test. AF is due around wednesday...I am SO tired and crampy. I would try and take a test a few days before AF is due just to see...but if it gets a lot worse I would def. go see a dr. and maybe they could do a blood test too!! Good luck!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Also I was wondering whether you can have a bleed while pregnant as my af didn't seem the same I am usually heavy for about 5 days then tapers off till day 7. It always been like that until my last af. It was heavy but as heavy as it usually is for me for about 2 days then tapered of to spotting until the 5th day were it stopped completely. Is that anything significant?


----------



## jemsbabyblues

Possibly :shrug: They do say that women are quite intuitive when they are pregnant and if you feel like it's not the 'norm' for you I would definitely be POAS or going docs :flower:

If you think that you did tear a condom then it's entirely possibly that you could be pregnant, but if I were you, I'd try to not get my hopes up too much just in case :hugs:


----------



## LakensMommy11

With my son I got pregnant with him in august, and had a period like normal the next month. It wasn't until I was feeling off in early october when I thought maybe I ought to test...and at my first dr. appt 2 weeks after I got a BFP, I was measuring 11 weeks along. I would definitely test ASAP if I were you!!


----------



## sandflower

Hello Hayley_Shaw, LakensMommy11 and everyone else. Can you give more information about having your periods the first month, like if any of the days were very heavy?


----------



## Candizzy

I am actually dealing with the same thing right now, I have been taking progesterone (prometrium) for about 3 months now, I'm not due for 2 weeks and I've also been diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome, I'm thinking it's highly unlikely in pregnant but as we do not use protection it's always a possibility right?


----------

